
JavaScript: The First 20 Years - swyx
https://zenodo.org/record/3707008
======
swyx
authors are Allen Wirfs-Brock, editor of ES2015, and Brendan Eich, creator of
JS. Here is Allen's blogpost about it: [http://www.wirfs-
brock.com/allen/posts/866](http://www.wirfs-brock.com/allen/posts/866)

